# Head Butting



## moving target (Feb 27, 2004)

I was wondering why headbutting is illlegal in so many MMA contests.


----------



## ace (Feb 27, 2004)

It causes alot of Cut & causes the Fights to
become Bloody. To make the Sort Excepted The Re-moved it.


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 27, 2004)

Headbutting is a very effective striking technique.  Done right it is fast because it doesn't telegraph much and there is a lot of bang for your buck.  I notice in MMA contests that fighters adjust to head 'rubbing' and usually have short brush cuts.  It is like the difference between a lock and a break - velocity.  

I think the crowd/entertainment factor is also a consideration.  Hit a guy with a few head butts, fight is over in 10 secs.  If every fighter started using head buts it would make a short night for the ticket price.

Safety would definitely be a big consideration as well.

Paul M


----------

